# If an ABT is made with Jalapenos, then what is the same thing using Habaneros?



## grb2980 (Aug 31, 2014)

All of the recipes I see on the forum use Jalapenos.

Atomic implies that it is the biggest, baddest, deadliest, thing on the grill.  I however use Habaneros as a substitute for Jalapenos.  

I put it to the forum, what would you call these things (other than tasty treats)?


----------



## bertman (Aug 31, 2014)

EOTWAWKIBT? (End Of The World As We Know It Buffalo Turds?)


----------



## alblancher (Aug 31, 2014)

H bombs?


----------



## flash (Sep 1, 2014)

I was told Atomic Dragon Turds..........ADT's


----------



## daveomak (Sep 1, 2014)

IABT.....    Inedible Atomic Buffalo Turd...  That's what I'd call it...


----------



## venture (Sep 1, 2014)

I would say, "good luck".

Keep 911 handy?

And why?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## driedstick (Sep 8, 2014)

Did you try one of these "Bomb shells" yet?? Let us know

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## sqwib (Sep 9, 2014)

guzzling-milk.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 9, 2014






NO THANKS!

You can use a Habanero spiked ABT as a party or tailgating game.

You make regular ABT's load one with some habanero and when you bring out the ABT's to your friends, let them know one is loaded before serving, you as the host have too eat the first one.


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 9, 2014)

*A*tomic *S*uppo*S*itory (A.S.S) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






(or at least that's what I imagine the next morning is gonna feel like)


----------



## wimpy69 (Sep 9, 2014)

Little Boy's, that will confuse them.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 14, 2015)

First time I ate one of those nuclear fusion peppers I was at the USPS in NJ.  Boss asked me if I liked hot foods. Loved hot stuff at the time. Handed me a bag full of them, his girl friend bought them back from a visit to her folks in Peru or some other far away land. Took a sniff, decided it didn't smell hot. Held it by the stem and proceeded to clean it from said stem. I don't know who was more red, bossman Lance or me. 
Following weekend my Ex and I were doing what we did best, fighting. She was making lasagna to bring to her folks. I proceeded to dice up 6 of them little bastards. When she got back from her folks visit we had a bit of a discussion about her lasagna.


----------

